
Tech billionaires award $25M in Breakthrough prizes to top scientists - endswapper
http://venturebeat.com/2016/12/05/tech-billionaires-award-25-million-in-breakthrough-prizes-to-top-scientists/
======
julianpye
Much better article about this at the Economist:
[http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-
technology/2171121...](http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-
technology/21711211-yuri-milner-technology-billionaire-wants-turn-scientists)

~~~
brudgers
Announcement at Breakthrough.org:
[https://breakthroughprize.org/News/34](https://breakthroughprize.org/News/34)

------
dekhn
I'm so thrilled that Harry Noller got this prize. he was my undergrad advisor
and I learned biochem from him. His work on ribosomes has been great, and the
fact he didn't get the Nobel (his competitor) did was always a sore point in
the community.

------
chuckwnelson
I really wish they would film/broadcast/live-stream this. It'd be nice to have
some production behind it to make it apart of the general public.

~~~
cloudwizard
Then they would need to get some hot actresses to present the awards. Sort of
like the Oscar tech awards.

~~~
dekhn
You mean, instead of Morgan Freeman, who was the presenter this year?

